# Any experience of Spark ST5-190NW?



## Swedpat (Jun 22, 2011)

Since last year I am thinking about getting a Zebralight H51W. Then I discovered the Spark headlamps. 
Spark-ST5-190NW seems to be the counterpart to Zebralight H51W. 
But I find the design beeing nicer. The Zebralight I find to be unnecessary complicated with sub-modes. Spark is more attractive for me. 
It seems to be the perfect 1AA headlamp, anyone who knows about it? 
It works with as well 14500 and AA cell and the working range is stated as 1,0-4,2V. That should mean the stated brightnesses is the same with AA as with 14500, because at the website nothing else is stated. 
*
http://www.sbflashlights.com/Spark/Spark-ST5-190NW-p123.html

*Regards, Patric


----------



## kevinm (Jun 22, 2011)

I have one and I like it a lot. The spot is tighter than my H51F (you can still make out the spot on the H51F). I have not tried it with a 14500.

Kevin


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 22, 2011)

kevinm said:


> I have one and I like it a lot. The spot is tighter than my H51F (you can still make out the spot on the H51F). I have not tried it with a 14500.
> 
> Kevin


 
Thanks Kevin for the very fast reply!

Is there anything else you can tell about it? Is it well regulated? PWM at the lower modes?


----------



## jake25 (Jun 22, 2011)

Constant current on all modes


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 22, 2011)

I got one of the defective 125OW's and had to return it. Hoping the 190NW replacements will be going out soon...


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also had a defective 125ow and I should get a replacement this week. I hear the output using 14500s will be over 300lm.


----------



## tedh (Jun 23, 2011)

And a third defective 125OW here, hoping to see the new one soon. You guys all order from SBFlashlights? I see the XML ST5 is up on their website, was going to ask where my replacement was, have you heard anything?

Ted


----------



## Bolster (Jun 23, 2011)

Three defectives reported in a row??? What gives?


----------



## tedh (Jun 23, 2011)

And I can think of at least one more someone mentioned. It seems like some (unknown how many) of the early production lights had two problems: 1) a low that was way below the specified 6 lumens, it had to be less than 1 lumen and 2) flickering when on medium mode. A bunch of us sent them back, and are now waiting for replacements. To be fair, I've been waiting a while because I asked them to send me one of the new XML lights. 

It's an interesting parallel to the Zebralight story, where the early lights had problems. I wish the best for both companies, they are pushing the envelope and I'm benefiting. I hope Spark doesn't take the beating Zebralight did on quality control, but I do think we have to be fair when someone talks about Zebralight quality and point out other manufacturers aren't perfect, either. 

Ted


----------



## jake25 (Jun 23, 2011)

It was a defect in the circuitry that happened earlier this year with the XPG R5 ST5 headlamps. Spark is upgrading all of the early adapters to XML ST5's


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 23, 2011)

I certainly don't blame SBF for what happened with the early ST5's, though I am getting antsy about getting my replacement (and I realize that's not their fault either).

The CS they've provided on this has been first rate, and I will definitely buy from them again.

EDIT:

Just got an email from Jason at SBF: my 190NW is on it's way!!! Woo-hoo!!! 

I'll give you guys a report as soon as I can. (It might be a while though; I'm going to be on a business trip all week next week and won't have a lot of time for lights stuff.)


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all replies!

I am looking forward to read your experience of this light. If it works well and is as good as it seems it will soon be added to my collection!


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 23, 2011)

My defective 125ow flickered on meduim mode and stopped working with 14500s, but worked on primarys. SB Flashlights will replace my light. They have been in constant communication with me on the matter. I am "very" happy with SB and will continute to do business with them!!!


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 23, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> My defective 125ow flickered on meduim mode and stopped working with 14500s, but worked on primarys. SB Flashlights will replace my light. They have been in constant communication with me on the matter. I am "very" happy with SB and will continute to do business with them!!!


 
I have the same experience, ordered several times from them and they are good to deal with!


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Spark ST5 190nw*

Just got my replacement Spark St5. Spark/SBflashlights sent me the New 190nw as a replacement for my old 125ow. My initial impressions are good. 
Spark seems to have made the rubber strap/light holder a little tighter. this was a complaint of mine loosening over time. 
The strap seems to be larger. Something people with large heads will like. 
Comes with a frosted and clear lenses. Nice flood with the frosted. More of a directional flood I would think. 
The UI is a little different. when holding the button down it cycles starting at low every time. 
Now I can't wait until night so I can play a little more. I am charging a 14500 to see what the max output looks like 
I won't be able to really put this light to the test for a couple of more months though. I have been laid up with a Ruptured achillies tendon. I had surgery on Wednesday which went good so any reviews of this light from me will be from a gimps pint of view. 
I do want to add that SB flashlights has been a pleasure to deal with in the replacement of my old light. Initially they were reluctant in replacing because I had really put some miles on the old light. They contacted Spark and Spark evidently said replace. Thanks Guys!! I'll buy another Spark from SB eventually if for this reason alone!!

Okay. charged the 14500 and surprise surprise surprise. With the 14500 the light actually has 5 modes. low, med1, med2,high, and when in any of these modes double click and bam your in a super mode. according to Spark this mode is in the range of 300lm. I don't have any instrument to measure such claims, but I can tell you it is noticeably brighter than high! gets a little hot in super. not fried egg hot though.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

ouch. sorry to hear about your injury. i hope you have a smooth rehab and come back 100%.


----------



## goose2283 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*



ryguy24000 said:


> The UI is a little different. when holding the button down it cycles starting at low every time.


 Excellent! Having to cycle through the high modes to get back to low is my biggest complaint by far with my ST6-460NW.



ryguy24000 said:


> SB flashlights has been a pleasure to deal with


 I've also had very good experiences with them. I wouldn't hesitate to buy more lights from Jason.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*



ryguy24000 said:


> Just got my replacement Spark St5. Spark/SBflashlights sent me the New 190nw as a replacement for my old 125ow. My initial impressions are good.
> Spark seems to have made the rubber strap/light holder a little tighter. this was a complaint of mine loosening over time.
> The strap seems to be larger. Something people with large heads will like.
> Comes with a frosted and clear lenses. Nice flood with the frosted. More of a directional flood I would think.
> ...


 
My thoughts pretty much exactly. Though the one I just received doesn't fire up with a 14500. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*



B0wz3r said:


> My thoughts pretty much exactly. Though the one I just received doesn't fire up with a 14500. I'll have to try it again.



Wow that's too bad. I'm beginning to think that the real trick too headlamps in general is the circuitry. the components that make the lamps are basically the same between say metal frame or plastic framed lamps. If one were to categorize headlamps. maybe that could be a thread.
I'm sure Spark will replace your lamp.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

Well, I tried it again with a freshly charged AW P14500 and it now ignites. I compared that to the output of an L91 and the four lower 'regular' modes are the same, but the 'turbo' mode is brighter on the 14500 than the L91. 

With the clear lens it give a floody beam, with a generous and well defined hot spot. With the frosted lens (which will be the primary one I use with the light) I'd characterize the beam as 'concentrated to diffuse flood', meaning, no real defined hot spot but very bright at the center of the beam getting gradually dimmer as you move out to into the spill area.

It's day right now, so I haven't been able to really give it a going over, but once I have the chance, I'll post my thoughts on the light.

EDIT/ADDENDA:

Okay, took the dog out for his potty break tonight, and took the ST5-190NW with me; have the frosted lens installed. Best thing I can think of to say is Extreme Flood. There is no apparent hotspot with the frosted lens in place, but yet it's not an evenly distributed pattern like with the pure flood ZL's either. Like I mentioned before; large bright center area that gradual tapers off in brightness as you move away from the center. Tint is cool/whiter than with my SC50w+ and about the same as my H51w.


----------



## tedh (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

Agreed, SB gave me great customer service, I got my revised light yesterday. Unfortunately, looks like I will have to take advantage of that customer service once again - one of the machined grooves, which forms the body fins, was done too deeply, actually going through the body of the light. I noticed this because of some light shining through the hole! I like the design of the spark, but I'm less impressed with the quality control. 

Ted


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

Ted, that's a drag to hear... Sorry you're going through it a second time. Hopefully they've got enough of them in stock you'll get a shorter turn around time this time. I checked mine and it seems fine. Although I did notice a couple of small imperfections in the anno, but I don't think it's any big deal.

I compared my H51w to the Spark last night. The XPG hotspot is definitely smaller than the XML hotspot. Surprisingly, the Spark even has a wider angle of throw as well; I didn't think I'd ever see a wider beam angle than a ZL. I never thought I'd see a ZL out-throw any non-pure-flood light either! 

In terms of output, the frosted lens of the Spark makes a significant reduction in lumens; even with diffusion film on my H51w, it was noticeably brighter on its highest mode than the Spark on its highest mode. This changed once I went to the clear lens on the Spark; it was brighter, but only slightly, which makes sense because it's supposed to be 190L OTF compared to the ZL which is 169L OTF. Since for my use I don't have any real need for a traditional flashlight beam pattern in a headlamp, I'm going to put some diffusion film on the clear lens and see how that works. It should allow a higher output, but still make the beam floodier as well.

The one significant criticism I have of the light is that it doesn't have any comparable moon mode like the ZL does. That is the one and only thing that is keeping this light from being my favorite new headlamp. So I will continue to use my ZL as my primary utility light (which I keep in my cycling bag) along with my SC50w+ as my primary EDC. The Spark will now become my dedicated headlamp. I'm also going to see if I can order another clear lens for it so I can put some deep red film on it for use at astronomy events.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*



B0wz3r said:


> Ted, that's a drag to hear... Sorry you're going through it a second time. Hopefully they've got enough of them in stock you'll get a shorter turn around time this time. I checked mine and it seems fine. Although I did notice a couple of small imperfections in the anno, but I don't think it's any big deal.



That is too bad. I also checked mine seems to be fine and clear of any flaws.




B0wz3r said:


> The one significant criticism I have of the light is that it doesn't have any comparable moon mode like the ZL does.



I would like a moon mode too. Since I injured myself I have been drinking a lot of fluids and have to get outta bed at least once at night. Perfect time to test the low and it could be lower! It is not so high that it hurts your eyes, but I guess I am one of those "could always be lower" guys.
This light will also be my primary headlamp. I'll use it mostly for work and Hunting/most of my slower pace outdoor activities. I would like to eventually invest in a ST6 for mountain biking or snowboarding at night. A little extra power and run time will come in handy for those activities.
BTW I have my light mounted button down for no good reason just thought I would try that for a while to see if I like it that way. What about you guys?


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

Thank you for the information! 

If I understand it right Spark ST5 190nw will be a good alternative to Zebralight H51W, if one doesn't want sub-modes, and the design is nicer, in my opinion. 
I like this: 


> The UI is a little different. when holding the button down it cycles starting at low every time



I also find the modes well spaced, 120 and 190lumens are good with NiMH and 36lm is a good allround longer runtime brightness even with alkalines. 

Regard, Patric


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

I think the ST5 design is better suited for a dedicated headlamp, but the ZL design is better as a multipurpose utility light. As David has pointed out so well, it can be clipped to a collar, or lots of other things, and used in a variety of other ways, whereas the Spark seems to me to be a lot more limited in terms of what one can do with it, other than use it as a headlamp.


----------



## tedh (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

ryguy24000, I would have never thought about button-down, but I see a distinct advantage. When I reach up to adjust the light, my thumb naturally falls on the switch. With button-up, I have to fish around and decide which finger to use. Thanks for the tip!

Ted


----------



## Norm (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST5 190nw*

Two very similar threads merged.
Norm


----------



## aas (Jun 30, 2011)

A request to all owners of ST5-210CW, ST5-180OW, ST5-190NW, ST5-220CW:
1. Measure current through the battery cap on low level.
2. Estimate lumens on low level based on your other lights with similar beam and tint.
Please!
Thank you very much! :huh:


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't do voltage checks, and I'm not much of a photographer, but I should be able to try to do some beamshots of my 190NW tonight. I'll try to do the clear lens, frosted lens, and clear lens with DC-fix on it too, and post some links to the pics I can come up with.


----------



## aas (Jul 1, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> I can't do voltage checks, and I'm not much of a photographer, but I should be able to try to do some beamshots of my 190NW tonight. I'll try to do the clear lens, frosted lens, and clear lens with DC-fix on it too, and post some links to the pics I can come up with.


Do you have ZL H51w, H31w, Quark Neutral or any other neutral light with well-known levels? (I'm particularly interested in low level) It will be very useful to compare them.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 2, 2011)

aas said:


> Do you have ZL H51w, H31w, Quark Neutral or any other neutral light with well-known levels? (I'm particularly interested in low level) It will be very useful to compare them.


 
I have an H51w with DC fix on it, and SC50w+ also with DC fix, a QAA2 XPG nw, and a Q1232 XPE nw. Probably the most appropriate comparison would be with the H51w. It's dark now where I'm at; I'll see what I can do.

Edit:

did a few basic beamshot tonight. Too lazy to post them right now. I'll post them on photobucket and put up some links here tomorrow. I did a shot of my H51w with the DC-fix on H1 for reference, and then a shot of the 190NW on max with both clear, DC-fix, and frosted lenses.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are the beamshots I did last night. Not great pics, but I did them using just a cardboard box and a trashcan in front of my garage door last night. (Like I said, I'm not much of a photographer.)

H51w with DC-fix on H1 (max setting).

Spark ST5-190NW clear lens.

Spark ST5-190NW DC-fix.

Spark ST5-190NW frosted lens.

My camera (an old Canon Powershot G5) was set to ISO 100, F2.5, 1/20 sec shutter speed, and automatic white balance (so differences in tint should be pretty accurate, even with any particular bias because of the camera.) The Spark was set to High (not max). I didn't bother to set it to max after I realized that exposure compensation on my camera made the brightnesses seem about the same whether the light was set to max or high.

Also note, that the presence of the hotspot is accentuated by the camera; in practice, except for the pic of the clear lens on the ST5, the hotspots are much more defined in the pics than compared to what I actually see with my eyes. In general, the frosted lens of the 190NW provides the most diffusion, and the DC-fix much less so. Keep in mind too, that these were taken with the lights about 2.5 feet from the garage door, so the diffusion effect of the DC-fix that occurs at longer distances (at least that I experience anyway) isn't nearly as noticeable in these pics. I do think that the larger hotspot of the H51w is because of the brightness difference, since I set it to max instead of H2. I'll see about doing another shot of it on a lower setting that's more comparable to the High setting of the Spark, but won't be able to do that again until tonight.

Here is a side by side comparison of all four shots.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the beamshots. If you were using your ST5 for work i'm guessing you would go with the frosted lens?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 2, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> Thanks for the beamshots. If you were using your ST5 for work i'm guessing you would go with the frosted lens?


 
Right now I have it set up with the clear lens with DC-fix on it. The frosted lens definitely makes it much floodier, but it really kills the output in comparison. I'm still carrying my H51w in my cycling bag for use on my bike helmet and backup if need be, and I'm planning on using the 190NW for camping and task work. I'll probably still use the H51w for reading at night and the like, because the jockstrap style headband for the Spark just isn't as comfortable to me for things like that, and is better suited for more active uses. I'll be using both regularly, and after a while I'll report back on what I find my usage patterns to be.


----------



## aas (Jul 3, 2011)

*B0wz3r*, can you compare low level of the ST5-190NW to the low level (L1) of H51w? It would be best to make beamshoths with the same exposure (ISO 100, F2.5, 1/20). Or at least can you tell how do you feel it without a camera?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 3, 2011)

aas said:


> *B0wz3r*, can you compare low level of the ST5-190NW to the low level (L1) of H51w? It would be best to make beamshoths with the same exposure (ISO 100, F2.5, 1/20). Or at least can you tell how do you feel it without a camera?


 
I'll see what I can do.

I feel like I should re-do the beamshots because I wasn't totally consistent on doing them all at the same level. It shouldn't be too hard to do them over with my quick and dirty method... I do need to do a little bit of cleaning up in my driveway first though...  

I may not be able to get to it until Tuesday though, as today is my son's 11th birthday and tomorrow is the big fireworks display in my town, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## gunga (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, what kind of levels are you guys getting on nimh? I'm getting 3 distinct modes (low, med1, med2) but high is barely above med2 and super is the same as high. Max output seems quite low too (the high on my Zebralight H51w (what, like 170 lumens?) destroys the spark on super (with nimh).

The spark does have a very distinct 5 modes on 14500, but I get low max output on nimh (and L91).


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 19, 2011)

gunga said:


> Hey, what kind of levels are you guys getting on nimh? I'm getting 3 distinct modes (low, med1, med2) but high is barely above med2 and super is the same as high. Max output seems quite low too (the high on my Zebralight H51w (what, like 170 lumens?) destroys the spark on super (with nimh).
> 
> The spark does have a very distinct 5 modes on 14500, but I get low max output on nimh (and L91).


 
Have you compared the levels with a nimh to the levels with an L91?

Mine does do five distinct levels with a nimh, but I've noticed that the 'super' mode is very voltage dependent. I see very little difference between max and super even with a fully charged duraloop, more of a difference with a fresh L91, and the most difference with a 14500. Other than that, the four regular levels seem about equal to me across all three cell types.

I haven't really used 14500's in mine except for just goofing off with it; my needs are most often best met with one of the three lowest levels, and I like the extra run time I get with nimh's and L91's. For some odd reason, I don't tend to change out the cells in my headlamps as often as I do with my EDC lights, like my SC50w+, which I usually put a fresh cell in at least every other day, whether it needs it or not.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 19, 2011)

gunga said:


> Hey, what kind of levels are you guys getting on nimh? I'm getting 3 distinct modes (low, med1, med2) but high is barely above med2 and super is the same as high. Max output seems quite low too (the high on my Zebralight H51w (what, like 170 lumens?) destroys the spark on super (with nimh).
> 
> The spark does have a very distinct 5 modes on 14500, but I get low max output on nimh (and L91).


 

I get a noticeable increase from med2 and high with NiMh batteries, but my light does not support the super mode unless I use 14500's. It just goes to high when double clicked with NiMh or primarys.


----------



## gunga (Jul 19, 2011)

OKay, I re-tested with fresh batteries. I do get a high that is a bit higher than med2, but no super mode on eneloop/L91. I'll have to do more testing to check the levels since it's so floody and seems relatively dim.

Thanks for the input guys... Keep it coming. I've waited 5 months to get this (RMA) so would really like to keep it!


----------



## Bolster (Jul 19, 2011)

B0wz3r, if you get a chance, would you mind posting a copy of your beamshots with various types of diffusion in the flood beam thread? I don't have great shots of what diffusion looks like on a spark in that thread, and your 4-way composition is perfect for that. Thanks!


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 19, 2011)

Bolster said:


> B0wz3r, if you get a chance, would you mind posting a copy of your beamshots with various types of diffusion in the flood beam thread? I don't have great shots of what diffusion looks like on a spark in that thread, and your 4-way composition is perfect for that. Thanks!


 
Sure. I'll have to check PB to make sure the pics are still there. I'll copy the text from my post in this thread as well.


----------

